

No Clojure Projects in Google Summer of Code? - macmac
http://www.google-melange.com/gsoc/projects/list/google/gsoc2011

======
sedachv
There were a few Clojure project ideas put forward by LispNYC
(<http://lispnyc.org/soc>), but LispNYC's application to be a mentoring
organization was rejected.

------
DTrejo
The one node.js project that I see in the list does not look terribly exciting
(another chatroom). I wonder if this is at all representative of the other
projects.

